# 2005 Chevy Tahoe z71



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

Just found this subform and excited to hand here more all i own are chevy's oh and harleys lol. but i have a question.

I have a 2005 chevy tahoe z71 w/90k i was going to buy another truck for my fleet becuase i've head that this vehicle can't handle a plow well. The more i've been looking for trucks the more i'd rather not take on another payment and wonder if i could just beef this thing up and get a plow on it for what i would have in cash for a new vehicle? 

What would i have to beef up and what would it cost if i went this route. and if i can get a total plow package for around 3500 used how much would it cost to have installed? any help would be greatly appreciated.

I really need to figure this out i am supposed to go buy a older modle chevy tomorrow for 5900 but would rather use this truck if i could stay in the same monetary ballpark.

thanks 
scott


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

anybody???????????????


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

I just put a brand new Western 7.5 Pro Plow on my 04 Tahoe Z71. this is my first year so im not to sure what to expect but many people have said it should do great. i will only be doing driveways for now. the only things that have been done to the front are: New Bilstein Shocks, 1.5 inch left with torsion keys - just to level out truck, and a Timbrens Kit to help with the weight of the plow.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

bean7654;841507 said:


> I just put a brand new Western 7.5 Pro Plow on my 04 Tahoe Z71. this is my first year so im not to sure what to expect but many people have said it should do great. i will only be doing driveways for now. the only things that have been done to the front are: New Bilstein Shocks, 1.5 inch left with torsion keys - just to level out truck, and a Timbrens Kit to help with the weight of the plow.


is that comparable to http://suspensionmaxx.com/tahoe.html i bought both the front and back end kits


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

This will work to lift it, but i would highly recommend a Timbrens Kit for up front. this just replaces your current bump stop to a taller one so there it less drop in the front when the plow is up.


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

bean7654;841556 said:


> This will work to lift it, but i would highly recommend a Timbrens Kit for up front. this just replaces your current bump stop to a taller one so there it less drop in the front when the plow is up.


was on their site but dont' know what i'm looking for do you have a link? thanks for the reply!! i wanna do this the right way love my truck....


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/GMFK15A.pdf

This is the model number I got which should be the same one that you need. Model number is GMFK15A


----------



## snowbizplowing (Jan 28, 2009)

bean7654;841569 said:


> http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/GMFK15A.pdf
> 
> This is the model number I got which should be the same one that you need. Model number is GMFK15A


Do you mind if i ask how much they cost ya? and did you put them on yourself? Thanks again for your help... it was a big desision today to put a plow on my truck instead of buying another truck.. i'm excited to finally own a plow truck with a radio lol.
scott


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I can set you up with a rehabbed Western Unimount Std in your price range. I have one blasted and getting gone through as we speak. I even considered putting it on my wife's 03 Z71 Tahoe. I can also get Timbrens if need be. They won't be 100% necessary with a Std plow but will help. A few turns of the torsion bars will help a lot , b/c I guarantee they're all the way down.

Email me at [email protected] for more info


----------



## bean7654 (Jul 14, 2009)

snowbizplowing;841575 said:


> Do you mind if i ask how much they cost ya? and did you put them on yourself? Thanks again for your help... it was a big desision today to put a plow on my truck instead of buying another truck.. i'm excited to finally own a plow truck with a radio lol.
> scott


If I remember they were $150-$200. Very simple to put in. Just remove the old bump stop. I used a couple of flat head screwdriver to just pry it out of the cut. Then you just assemble the new one per the instructions, although mind was already so yours might be to. Then just twist it onto the old bump stop cup (needs a little force to do it). You may need to remove the lower shock bolt so that you push the control arm down to give yourself more clearance to get the new bump stop in.


----------

